# Navarre pier 17feb



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I plan on going around 2 if it doesn't rain and was wondering if ay one went this morning or know if the fish are biting


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Caught 2 whiting lost 3 all around 5pm


----------

